# Forum Other Languages Romance languages French  Apprendre le fran&#231;ais

## Pasha

Alors, Salut,  
Je voudrais apprendre le fran

----------

Hola Pasha, 
Yo entendo i puedo ayudarte ! Je suis francaise, et donc, si tu veux, je peux t'aider avec ton francais ! Ia tozhe po ruski govoriu tak shto esli ty shto-to ne ponimaesh, ty mozhesh na ruskom pisatj ! o en espanol ... or in English !
lol :P

----------


## Pasha

A ver, gracias por la repuesta amandinchik, aaaa

----------


## uno

Pasha, me parece que t

----------


## Pasha

Uno, gracias   ::   pero no s

----------


## possopo

hola, tio, yo tambien vengo de francia y tengo el mismo problema con el catellano que tu con el frances, los malditos accentos (o el maldito teclado). 
ya hablas un poco ruso? y porque quieres aprender el polaco? 
pienso que nos parcemos mucho ya que yo tambien estoy loco por las idiomas. en algunos anos, espero dominar el castellano, el aleman, el ruso y el chino (el italiano tambien pero eso no es nada difficil).

----------


## Pasha

Hola possopo   ::

----------


## Pasha

me preguntaste,

----------


## possopo

Pasha wrote:[quote]no escriba

----------


## Pasha

No possopo, no estoy ah

----------

